# Managing Marek's Disease



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Managing Marek's Disease



> One of the most detrimental diseases a chicken can face is Marek's disease, which is also known as fowl paralysis. Over the years this disease has been responsible for decimating flocks small and large, but it is most likely to affect chickens that are 4 months old or younger. This is due to an ability of older birds to develop a natural resistance to this disease through contact as they age.
> 
> Marek's is named after Jzsef Marek, the Hungarian veterinarian and scientist who discovered it....


Read more about this article here...


----------



## Charlotte (Apr 17, 2013)

I am currently treating a pullet with Marek's disease, and have been wondering whether I'm being foolish trying to save her. Will I be able to reintegrate her with my flock if she does survive this initial outbreak, or will I be putting the rest of my hens at an increased risk of contracting the virus? Would an L-lysine supplement be of any use? It's proven to discourage the reproduction of herpes virus cells in felines and humans, but I have found no documentation of use in birds.


----------

